# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  կամավորական աշխատանքներ արտերկրում

## Դարք

Բոլորս էլ լսել ենք,որ կան մարդիկ որոնք կամավորական աշխատանքների են մեկնել արտերկիր,իսկ ինչ՞ է մենք չենք ցանկանում,չենք ցանկանում գնալ կամավորական աշխատանքների արտերկիր,հետնել եվրոպան կտեսնենք,Ասիան...ոնց հասկանում եմ այդպիսի աչխատանքի վերաբերյալ իմանում են շատ սահմանափակ թվով մարդիկ և նրանց մեջ ել որոշվում է թե ով է գնալու մասնակցելու երիտասարդներից այդպսիսի աշխատանքներին,բերեք այս թեմայում կիսվենք այն ամեն ինչով, ինչ գիտենք այդպիսի աշխատանքների վերաբերյալ,մեզանից ովքեր են մասնակցել,ինչ տպավորություններով են վերադարձել այդպսի աշխատանքներից,և եթե կան ռեալ հնարավուրություններ այդպիսի ծրագրերի ապա կիսվենք միմյանց հետ ինֆո-ով

----------

Թամարա (11.01.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

ապ ջան ծանոթներիցս երկու հոգի դիմեց,որ մեկնեն ԱՄՆ, երկուսին էլ մերժեցին, պատճառաբանելով թե համոզիչ չասեցիք թե ինչի համր եք մեկնում։

----------


## Shah

> ...և եթե կան ռեալ հնարավուրություններ այդպիսի ծրագրերի ապա կիսվենք միմյանց հետ ինֆո-ով


Ես ձեզ ԱՄՆ կամ Եվրոպական երկրներ չեմ հրավիրի, բայց ռեալ ինֆորմացիա կտամ Ուգանդայում կամավորների աշխատանքների պայմանների մասին, եթե ռեալ ցանկացողներ կան անգլերենի իմացությամբ և օգնելու ցանկությամբ ապա կարող եք կապնվել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.01.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

էս ի՜նչ մի կամավորացավ ա.....
հլա փորձեք ստեղ արեք կամավորական աշխատանքներ, չեք անի, չէ՞..... թե՞ արտերկիրը ձգում ա....

----------

tikopx (06.01.2011), Երվանդ (08.01.2011)

----------


## Shah

> էս ի՜նչ մի կամավորացավ ա.....
> հլա փորձեք ստեղ արեք կամավորական աշխատանքներ, չեք անի, չէ՞..... թե՞ արտերկիրը ձգում ա....


 բա ձքում ա, բա ինչ ա անում... բացի դրանից կամավորներին, նույնիսկ էստեղ, վճարում են, տուն, տեղ տալիս են... մի հատ Հայաստան դպրոց ցույց տուր, որ կամավորին վճարի, նույնիսկ իրանց պահած դասատուին չեն վճարում ...  :Sad:

----------


## My World My Space

> բա ձքում ա, բա ինչ ա անում... բացի դրանից կամավորներին, նույնիսկ էստեղ, վճարում են, տուն, տեղ տալիս են... մի հատ Հայաստան դպրոց ցույց տուր, որ կամավորին վճարի, նույնիսկ իրանց պահած դասատուին չեն վճարում ...


էդ արդեն դառավ վճարովի աշխատանք..... :Wink:

----------


## Shah

> էդ արդեն դառավ վճարովի աշխատանք.....


Վճարում են իրա ապրելու ու մնալու համար, այսինքն` վարձով տունը, կոմունալ և այլն... եթե դրանք համարենք աշխատավարձ, ապա ճիշտ էս...

----------

Jarre (06.01.2011)

----------


## c65

Ով գիտի Հայաստանում ինչ կազմակերպություններ կան որոնք կազմակերպում են Հայաստանից դեպի արտերկիր որպես կամավոր աշխատողներ տանելու գործնթացը։

----------


## Մանանա

> Ով գիտի Հայաստանում ինչ կազմակերպություններ կան որոնք կազմակերպում են Հայաստանից դեպի արտերկիր որպես կամավոր աշխատողներ տանելու գործնթացը։


մի կազմակկերպւտըւն հաստատ գիտեմ, կոչվում ա HUJ, Ուրարտու համալսարանի շենքում ա գրասենյակը, էլի որ մտքումս քչփորեմ կգտնեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Մանանա

> Ով գիտի Հայաստանում ինչ կազմակերպություններ կան որոնք կազմակերպում են Հայաստանից դեպի արտերկիր որպես կամավոր աշխատողներ տանելու գործնթացը։


մի կազմակկերպւտըւն հաստատ գիտեմ, կոչվում ա HUJ, Ուրարտու համալսարանի շենքում ա գրասենյակը, էլի որ մտքումս քչփորեմ կգտնեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Jarre

> էդ արդեն դառավ վճարովի աշխատանք.....





> Վճարում են իրա ապրելու ու մնալու համար, այսինքն` վարձով տունը, կոմունալ և այլն... եթե դրանք համարենք աշխատավարձ, ապա ճիշտ էս...


Կամավորական աշխատանքի դիմաց այսպես կոչված «*գրպանի ծախսեր*»-ի համար գումար ստանալը և *աշխատավարձ* ստանալը շատ տարբեր հասկացություններ են։

Թարգմանիչ, իրավաբան, սիստեմնի ադմինիստրատոր, ծրագրավորող կամ ցանկացած այլ գործ որպես *աշխատանք* կատարելուց ստանում ես անհամեմատ մեծ գումար՝ եկամուտ՝ աշխատավարձ, իսկ կամավորականի աշխատանքի դեպքում քեզ *չեն վարձատրում* գործի համար, այլ տալիս են գումար ամենաանհրաժեշտ իրերի ու տրանսպորտի համար, որ քո բոլոր ուժերը ու եռանդը ներդնես գործիդ մեջ ու չմտածես ինչ ես ուտելու, ոնց ես տան վարձ տալու և այլն։

Օրինակ. շվեցարացի ընկերներիցս մեկը իրավաբան է և ամսեկան ստանում է մոտ 6.000 եվրո։ Տարվա մեջ մեկ-երկու ամիս ծառայում է որպես կամավոր և այդ ընթացքում իրեն ապահովում են փոքրիկ և համեստ կացարանով, ուտելիքով և ամսեկան 150 եվրո գումար տրանսպորտի և ամենաանհրաժեշտ իրերի համար։ Էտ գումարը չի հերիքում նույնիսկ տրանսպորտի համար։

Համաձայնվեք, որ սա աշխատավարձ լինելուց շա՜տ հեռու է։

ՀԳ՝ սակայն կոպեկ չունեցող և օրվա հացը հազիվ վաստակող հայերիս համար նման աշխատանքը իսկապես դժվար է համարել «կամավորական»։

----------

Shah (08.01.2011), tikopx (06.01.2011)

----------


## c65

Ես ցանկանում եմ կամավորական աշխատանք կատարել արտերկրում ,բայց ճանարապարհածախսի կամ այնտեղ մնալու գումար չունեմ և դրա համար է ինձ հետաքրքրում այնպիսի կառույց ,որը կհոգա իմ ծախսերը։

----------


## akellan

Ես նույնպես փնտրում եմ այնպիսի կազմակերպություն, որը կհոգա ծախսերը, խնդրում եմ գրեք, եթե գիտեք:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ես փնտրում եմ մարդկանց կամ կազմակերպությունների որոնք կհոգան իմ կատարած ծախսերը, որպես պլյուս ասեմ,  որ ես արտասահման չեմ  ուզում գնամ, խնդրում եմ գրեք եթե գիտեք:փլիզ

----------

Freeman (08.01.2011), Jarre (08.01.2011), Kuk (08.01.2011), Moonwalker (08.01.2011), Ungrateful (09.01.2011), Մանանա (09.01.2011)

----------


## c65

հեսա նայի   http://armenia.peacecorps.gov/translations-to.php

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ձեզ ԱՄՆ կամ Եվրոպական երկրներ չեմ հրավիրի, բայց ռեալ ինֆորմացիա կտամ Ուգանդայում կամավորների աշխատանքների պայմանների մասին, եթե ռեալ ցանկացողներ կան անգլերենի իմացությամբ և օգնելու ցանկությամբ ապա կարող եք կապնվել:


Հլը պատմի էլի: Կարճաժամկետ լինու՞մ ա: Բժիշկների կընդունե՞ն: Կյանքի պայմանները ո՞նց են:

----------


## Shah

1. խորհուրդ եմ տալիս
2. չգիտեմ կարճաժամկետ կլինի թե չէ.. (հավանական ա որ կլինի)
3. ես դպրոցի աշխատանքի մասին էի ասում, բայց չեմ մտածում, որ բժիշկը աշխատանք չգտնի.
4. կյանքի պայման ասելով` տրանսպորտ, տան վարձ տալիս են.
5. իսկ ընդհանրապես արժե գալ, համեմատաբար էժան ու հեշտ ա ապրելը
Ձեր լուրջ մտադրության դեպքում կարող եմ գնամ ու հետաքրքրվեմ, կամ էլ կոնտակտները իմանամ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1. խորհուրդ եմ տալիս
> 2. չգիտեմ կարճաժամկետ կլինի թե չէ.. (հավանական ա որ կլինի)
> 3. ես դպրոցի աշխատանքի մասին էի ասում, բայց չեմ մտածում, որ բժիշկը աշխատանք չգտնի.
> 4. կյանքի պայման ասելով` տրանսպորտ, տան վարձ տալիս են.
> 5. իսկ ընդհանրապես արժե գալ, համեմատաբար էժան ու հեշտ ա ապրելը
> Ձեր լուրջ մտադրության դեպքում կարող եմ գնամ ու հետաքրքրվեմ, կամ էլ կոնտակտները իմանամ...


Կյանքի պայմաններ ասելով նկատի ունեմ վտանգավո՞ր չի: Իսկ տրանսպորտը մենակ տեղակա՞ն, թե՞ ինքնաթիռի տոմսն էլ: Կարճաժամկետ ասելով էլ նկատի ունեմ ամենաշատը մեկ ամիս: 

Էսպես ասեմ. ես ամեն տարի պարտադիր գոնե մի անգամ Հայաստանից դուրս եմ գալիս: Մտածում էի՝ էս անգամ գոնե որևէ օգտակար գործ անեմ կամավորական աշխատանքով: Մի տարբերակ կար քաղցկեղով հիվանդ երեխաների ճամբարում աշխատելու: Ուգանդայի տարբերակն էլ դուրս եկավ: Կարո՞ղ ես հետաքրքրվել:

----------


## Shah

կներեք, բայց մի ամիսը մի քիչ քիչ ա ու մի քիչ կախարդական կհնչեր որ գայիք ու առաջին ամսից ու առաջին օրից սկսեյիք աշխատել, էլ չեմ ասում ինքնաթիռի վարձն էլ տային... sorry  :Jpit:  վալանտյոռները էլի ամեն տեղ առաջին հերթով են աշխատանք գտնում, բայց նման արագությամբ մտածում եմ չի ստացվի... (

ամեն դեպքում հանգստի կարգով հիանալի տեղ ա, սաֆարի, անմարդաբնակ կղզի, վիկտորիայի ափ ու նման բաներ  :Smile:  հայաստանից ապահով ա :Jpit:  մարդկանց չենք ուտում.. ))

----------

Jarre (12.01.2011), Magic-Mushroom (12.01.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> կներեք, բայց մի ամիսը մի քիչ քիչ ա ու մի քիչ կախարդական կհնչեր որ գայիք ու առաջին ամսից ու առաջին օրից սկսեյիք աշխատել, էլ չեմ ասում ինքնաթիռի վարձն էլ տային... sorry  վալանտյոռները էլի ամեն տեղ առաջին հերթով են աշխատանք գտնում, բայց նման արագությամբ մտածում եմ չի ստացվի... (
> 
> ամեն դեպքում հանգստի կարգով հիանալի տեղ ա, սաֆարի, անմարդաբնակ կղզի, վիկտորիայի ափ ու նման բաներ  հայաստանից ապահով ա մարդկանց չենք ուտում.. ))


Չէ, հանգիստ չեմ ուզում: Ուղղակի հիմնական զբաղմունքս թողնել չեմ կարող, իսկ ինձ ամենաշատը մի ամսով են թողնում գնալ: Չնայած եթե մի քիչ շուտ լիներ, գուցե կարողանայի մի վեց ամսով էլ պոկվել:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

> անմարդաբնակ կղզի


Լուրջ :Hands Up: ,դա իմ երազանքն է :Shok:  աչքիս ես գամ ձեր մոտ հանգստի,կամ մի 3 ամսով աշխատանքի,որ պայմանները իմանաս ու գրես հիանալի կլինի :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

:Jpit: 




> *Զգուշացե՛ք արտասահմանում աշխատելու «բարի» առաջարկություններից*
> 
> «Առաջարկում ենք աշխատանք արտասահմանում` բարձր վարձատրությամբ: Տեղափոխման բոլոր ծախսերը հոգում ենք մենք»: Նմանատիպ հայտարարություններ հաճախ կարելի է հանդիպել համացանցում, և քչերը չեն, որ մեծ բախտավորություն են համարում այն գտնելը: Զանգահարում են, փաստաթղթերը պատրաստում, իրերը հավաքում և մեկնում, իսկ թե ուր` իրենք էլ չգիտեն: Մեկնում են աշխատելու, որովհետև սոցիալական ծանր պայմանները ուրիշ ելք չեն թողել: Կազմակերպությունը, որը հրավիրում է աշխատանքի, իհարկե առաջարկում է «դայակի», «հավաքարարի» և նմանատիպ այլ աշխատանքներ, սակայն այն, ինչ թաքնված է սրանց թիկունքում, պարզվում է միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ էլ ոչինչ անել հնարավոր չէ: Հայտնվելով օտար երկրում, անօգնական վիճակում, որտեղ կանայք ենթարկվում են հիմնականում սեռական շահագործման, իսկ տղամարդիկ` աշխատանքային, նրանց մնում է կա՛մ մի կերպ վերադառնալ հայրենիք, կա՛մ վերջ տալ սեփական կյանքին: Առաջինը, սակայն, այնքան էլ հեշտ գործ չէ, որովհետև հավաքագրող «կազմակերպությունը» ամենևին էլ միամիտ չէ. նախանշված երկիր ժամանելուց հետո, նրանք ինչ-որ պատրվակով վերցնում են բոլոր փաստաթղթերը, և իհարկե, էլ չեն վերադարձնում: Իսկ երբ ուշքի ես գալիս, պարզվում է, ոչ մի կազմակերպություն էլ չկար¸ ընդամենը մի ժամով վարձակալված գրասենյակ էր:
> Մարդու իրավունքների առավել նողկալի խախտումներից է այսօր հանդիսանում մարդավաճառությունը, որը չափազանց տարածված երևույթ է, կամ ավելի կոնկրետ` բիզնես ամբողջ աշխարհում: Հայաստանում մարդավաճառության տարածումը սկսվել է դեռ 1988-ից` պայմանավորված մի շարք գործոնների զուգակցմամբ` պատերազմ, երկրաշարժ, գործազրկություն և աղքատության աճ: Հայաստանի համար այսօր նպատակային է Թուրքիա, Միացյալ Արաբական Էմիրություններ, Հունաստան և Ռուսաստան մեկնող ուղևորների հանդեպ բացառիկ ուշադրությունը, իսկ վերջին 1 տարվա ընթացքում` ավելի շատ Արաբական Էմիրություններ մեկնող ուղևորների, քանի որ այստեղ ամենաշատն են մարդավաճառության դեպքեր բացահայտվում:


Առաջին

----------

Jarre (13.01.2011)

----------

